# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Javne rasprave o novim Pravilnicima! - rok 23.8.

## lunas

Slučajno sam naletila na ovo. Ispričavam se ako se već negdje piše o tome, nisam stigla pregledati postove.

http://www.zdravlje.hr/zakonodavstvo/prijedlozi_zakona



_3)  O nacrtu Pravilnika o prerađenoj hrani na bazi žitarica i dječjoj hrani  za dojenčad i malu djecu  te Pravilniku o početnoj i prijelaznoj hrani, pisane  primjedbe, prijedlozi i mišljenja o prijedlogu mogu se dostaviti  najkasnije do 23. kolovoza 2013. godine na slijedeću adresu e-pošte romana.franic@miz.hr i ruzica.vazdar@miz.hr_

Nacrt prijedloga pravilnika_početna i prijelazna hrana za dojenčad 95,28 kB          



Nacrt prijedloga Pravilnika_prerađena hrana na bazi žitarica hrana za dojenčad i malu djecu 52,97 kB

----------

